# Minolta X700 batteries



## kdthomas (Jun 18, 2015)

Was reading the users manual for my new/old Minolta X700 (just came today. Yay!), and I noticed that it takes S76 batteries. Well, they sell the 357's at Wally world, which I've done a tiny bit of googling on and it seems like it *might* be okay?

Does anyone know for absolutel sure? Can 357s be used as a replacement for S76?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 19, 2015)

If you look up the battery on Freestyle or B&H or Adorama it should show what battery is a replacement for an older one. Might not for every battery, not sure.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2015)

YES, those will be fine. Battery nomenclature is a total mess!!!

LR44 A76 - BatteriesAndButter.com


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2015)

There is a little difference between true S76 batteries and the alkaline LR44/A76/357/AG13 replacements. The silver oxide cells are 1.55 volts vs the 1.5v of the alkaline cells. The S76 batteries are also a bit more stable in their voltage output (until just before they die) while the alkaline types tend to gradually reduce their voltage through their life.

Many of the metered cameras of the 1970s and 80s like the X700 were designed for the S76 cells so meter readings may be a little more consistently accurate with the S76 batteries.


----------

